# Herbstgarten 2016



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe dann mal den neuen Thread aufgemacht, da der Sommer ja vorbei ist ....
....zumindest kalendarisch.....

....wenn ich in den Garten schaue, sehe ich kein Sommerende....
...bei mir mischen sich Sommer und Herbst gerade 

Die Rose blüht jetzt zum 3. Mal: 

    

und die blüht seit Frühjahr ununterbrochen: 

    

und dann gibts jetzt gerade wieder lauter Sommerblüten - inklusive Erdbeeren
und Herbstblüten quasi nebeneinander


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2016)

....ach, und das habe ich ganz vergessen:

Heute habe ich die den ganzen Sommer vernachlässigte Streuobstwiese
in Angriff genommen:

Brennessel sensen - ich hätte es noch vor mir herschieben sollen........

DIe Streuobstwiese ist ein einziges Chaos! 

Über einen Meter hohe Diesteln und 10 Meter breite Brennesselränder plus
große Felder in der Mitte.

An den Kanten waren die höchsten Brennessel knapp 3!!!! Meter hoch.

Die meisten waren so um die 2 Meter hoch und sind mir entsprechend ständig
auf den Kopf gefallen 

Ca 1/8 habe ich geschafft - mit anderen Worten - es liegt noch einiges vor mir in den
nächsten Tagen.....

Auf den Fotos sieht man genau, bis wo ich den Rand am Graben fertig habe und wo Ränder und Flächen
noch verkrautet sind...........


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Oha....da liegt aber noch was vor dir *örks* Wo lässt du das ganze Zeug?


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2016)

liegen - das essen die Pferde keine 2 Stunden, nachdem es gemäht ist


----------



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Respekt...bei so viel Brennesseln streiken unsere, fressen tun sie natürlich auch, aber nicht so viele


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2016)

Hmmm ... wir lassen unsere Brennesseln immer stehen.

Schöne Bilder ...

Gestern habe ich unsere __ Anemonen versucht ins rechte Licht zu rücken
    

__ Herbstzeitlose
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hmmm ... wir lassen unsere Brennesseln immer stehen.



.....das war auch mein Plan - aber irgendwie haben die Brennesseln, nachdem ich ihnen den kleinen Finger 
gereicht habe, die ganze Hand genommen 

Die Streuobstwiese ist keine mehr - sie ist eine Brennesselwiese - zwei Johannisbeersträucher sind schon 
zum Vorschein gekommen, die voll sitzen mit vertrockneten Früchten, weil wir und offensichtlich auch sämtliche 
Tiere der Natur sie schlicht übersehen haben. 

Mehrere der Dornensträucher aus meiner Knickreihe scheinen die Brennesselflut nicht überlebt zu haben und 
einige sind unter dem Gewicht der Brennessel zu Boden gedrückt worden und wachsen jetzt waagerecht 

Ich habe gerade heute die ersten beim Sensen frei gelegt......

Der Brennesselstreifen, der eigentlich stehen bleiben sollte, war auf 5 Meter Breite um die gesamte Wiese herum 
vorgesehen - jetzt sind es schon über 10 Meter  

Also müssen sie jetzt erst mal wieder etwas "eingedämmt" werden, sonst kann ich die Insektenjagd dort nächstes 
Jahr vergessen. 

Im Hohlweg dürfen sie aber wachsen wie und soviel sie wollen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Streuobstwiese ist keine mehr - sie ist eine Brennesselwiese -



Da mußt du natürlich Hand/Sense anlegen ... hätte ich nicht anders gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 

Da will ich doch auch mal die letzten Septemberblüten zusammensuchen, um ein wenig Farbe in den herbst mitzunehmen! 

Vereinzelte Rosen:
                      


Zaghafte Nachblüte einiger Storchschnäbel:

              

Weiter im nächsten Beitrag...


----------



## ina1912 (17. Sep. 2016)

__ Hortensien:

            

Ein paar Bilder Gemixtes :

          


Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2016)

Schönen Dank für Eure wunderbaren Sommerbilder !! 
Ich weigere mich, es schon herbsten zu lassen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Ich schiebe mal noch ein paar Bilder hinterher,  das war ja ein herrlicher Altweibersommersonntag!

                        

Lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Sep. 2016)

Altweibersommersonntag?  Vielleicht bei dir, bei uns  es seit 16 Std.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Oh das tut mir leid! Ich hab mir  heut noch nen leichten Sonnenbrand am Nachmittag geholt!


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Sep. 2016)

Oh das tut mir auch leid! Hättest dich aber auch einölen können.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Wer rechnet denn mit sowas.....Ende September. ..hätt ich sonst gemacht


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Tz, Roland....hast du dich nicht über den Regen gefreut? Hier hat es gestern den ganzen Tag geschüttet, war auch bitter nötig 

Puuuuh Ina...wenn ich sehe was bei noch alles blüht, werde ich ganz neidisch, wirklich schön


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Ach das täuscht, so als geballte Ladung.  Es sind wirklich nur vereinzelte Blüten,  ansonsten alles saftig grün rundrum mit Tendenz zum Herbstbraungelb...
Mich würden ja mal Bilder von denen interessieren,  die so Präriestauden- und Gräserpflanzungen haben!  Das muss doch großartig aussehen im Moment!  So ein Beet gibts im Förster Garten auch und ich liebe es sehr. Gibts jemanden hier, der sowas hat?

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Leider nein....könnte mir aber auch gefallen 
Naja...so vereinzelt blüht hier auch ein bisschen, aber kaum der Rede wert...ich glaube, ich muss mich mal nach Herbstblühern umsehen.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Ich setze ja für die kommende Saison auf Sedum. Zumindest setze ich große Hoffnung in die Neupflanzungen im neu angelegten sonnigen Trockenbeet. Ich konnte bei den hohen Fetthennen und anderen kriechenden Sedum-Sorten, die ich im August aus dem Schattengarten geholt habe, und die gut angewachsen sind, schon ganz nette Blüten sehen, und die  neu gekauften Sorten haben schon beim Einpflanzen geblüht. Da gibts ja so tolle Züchtungen in den verschiedensten Blatt- und Blütenfarben.....am liebsten mag ich die dunkelrotlaubigen mit pinken Blüten. Auch bei den Sempervivum, aber die blühen meist früher. Das gibt hoffentlich nächsten September ein Blütenfeuerwerk!

Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> die so Präriestauden- und *Gräserpflanzungen* haben!



...ds hättest Du mal 2 Wochen früher sagen sollen, bevor wir die Pferde und meine Sense auf die Streuobstwiese 
gelassen haben. 

Da habe ich zig verschiedene, standortheimische Grasarten angesäät 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Darauf hab ich schon gewartet!


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Nächstes Jahr 

Sedum habe ich auch ohne Ende in der Kräuterschnecke verwurstet, da ich aber keinen Plan habe, ob oder was davon blüht, lasse ich mich nächstes Jahr mal überraschen 

Keine Ahnung, ob man das sieht...ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Die ist ja total schön geworden! Warum hast Du sie noch nirgends vorgestellt?  Hast Du schon ein Bild mit der fertigen Kräuterschnecke? Aber Sedum konnte ich noch nicht entdecken..


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Oh...danke Ina  Huch ja...vorstellen, habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, noch gar nicht dran gedacht, war so auf den Teich konzentriert, dass das nur so nebenbei lief. Das ist aber auch das aktuelle Bild, das Steine Sortieren ist so langwierig und der Maulwurf buddelt gerad nicht mehr, Kompost oder normale Blumenerde ist mir dafür zu nährstoffhaltig und ich hab auch unterschätzt wie viel da reinpasst 
Wenn ich noch Fotos finde, mache ich dazu die Woche vielleicht mal Thread


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2016)

Heute haben wir geschlagene 5 Stunden gesenst und Brombeeren geschnitten - die Streuobstwiese ist fast 
fertig 

Nur ein paar Meter hinten rechts fehlen noch - die haben es in sich, denn die Brombeeren aus dem Wäldchen vom 
Nachbarn haben sich über den Graben hinweg in meiner Brennessel- und Knicklandschaft angesieelt und ihre 
Ausläufer gehen im Gras bereits durch die erste Obstbaumreihe hindurch auf das 2. Koppelstück  

Es ist eine echte S..arbeit, die dornigen "Arme" aus dem gras zu reißen und die dicken Äste abzuschneiden. 

Leider sind da so dicke Brombeeräste zwischen, dass die Sense sie nicht schafft 

....aber ansonsten: die Streuobstwiese hat sich flächenmäßig fast verdoppelt und ich kann Nachbars 
Garten und Wäldchen wieder sehen


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Jetzt sieht man erstmal wieviel Fläche das ist...meine Güte, da wart ihr verdammt fleißig  Spaß mit Brombeeren und Himbeeren kenne ich allerdings auch


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2016)

Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Sep. 2016)

Borretsch im Dauerregen

  

Das war gestern, heute ist schon wieder schönster sonniger Herbst. 
Ja, doch Herbst, Tag-und-Nachtgleiche,, Regen, Nebel, im Haus roch's nach Holzfeuer und der Grill musste halt unter's Vordach neben die Terrassentür. Und die Tomaten für den Salat waren schon gründlich gewaschen, mussten wir nur noch pflücken und klein schnippeln 
Was an Grünzeug nicht vertrocknet ist die letzten Wochen hat sich jedenfalls gestern mächtig gefreut.


----------



## Daufi (20. Sep. 2016)

Ja irgendwie wird es wirklich herbstisch....
Muss mal in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Bilder machen...


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2016)

Meine Engelstrompeten haben zwar jede Menge Blüten, aber werfen dauernd die Blätter ab


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2016)

moin zusammen,
wenn Herbstastern & __ Dahlien derart schön blühen,
muss ich einfach zur Kamera greifen...


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Heute haben wir geschlagene 5 Stunden gesenst und Brombeeren geschnitten - die Streuobstwiese ist fast
> fertig


Wenn ich das so lese und sehe ...
Ich als Tanny hätte sicherlich schon lange Ausschau nach einem Balkenmäher gehalten ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (23. Sep. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Meine Engelstrompeten haben zwar jede Menge Blüten, aber werfen dauernd die Blätter ab
> Anhang anzeigen 174235 Anhang anzeigen 174236


Anne, die Trompeten sind ja Alexandra ihr Baby...
Auf jeden Fall bekommen die mehr Zuneigung und Pflege als ich....
3 mal giesen, nach irgendeinem Systen einzelne Blätter entfernen, etc.

Ich glaube wir machen heute in der Nähe mal ein Feuerchen...


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall bekommen die mehr Zuneigung und Pflege als ich....


Jeder wie er es verdient


----------



## Erin (24. Sep. 2016)

Ein bisschen was herbstliches gibt es hier auch...

        
  Müsste mal Fallobst einsammeln 
  Die Monatserdbeeren geben nicht auf
                        Welche Primel blüht denn jetzt? 
    Nicht so reichlich wie im Frühjahr, aber trotzdem toll


----------



## Daufi (24. Sep. 2016)

Ich hab heut morgen mal wild losgeknipst, die Bilder mach ich morgen rein...
Aber vorhin vorm Feierabendbier hat Alex gemeint, ich könnte doch ein, zwei Äste wegmachen...
Hab ich natürlich gemacht....


----------



## DbSam (24. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Aber vorhin vorm Feierabendbier hat Alex gemeint, ich könnte doch ein, zwei Äste wegmachen...
> Hab ich natürlich gemacht....


Aha, was Du nicht sagst ...

Also wenn ich ehrlich sein soll:
Ich sehe nur zwei Stühle herumstehen und die Äste liegen immer noch liederlich in der Gegend rum ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (24. Sep. 2016)

Carsten, Du Querulant, was willst Du eigentlich, sind die Äste ab oder nicht...?
Und es sind definitiv mindestens zwei....
Und die Stühle sind nur Deko....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, liebe Garten- und Teichfreunde!
Waren gestern im Britzer Garten (Berlin). Ist ja, wenn man so will auch ein großer Herbst-Garten. Die Dahlienschau ist wunderschön.
Für alle Dahlienfreunde ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo miteinander! 

Heute hat es im Havelland auch wieder schön gefrühherbstet oder gespätsommert:

                              

Hier übrigens auch die zweite Primelblüte dieses Jahr, aber das ist nicht ungewöhnlich,  ist halt ne Staude, die remontieren kann.

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

...und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom eigenen Garten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

Hi, Ina,
was machst Du mit der Goldraute? Bei mir wuchert sie wie wild und erstickt dadurch die anderen Pflanzen.  Sehr schön angelegt, Dein Garten, mit viel Liebe zum Detail! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

...und es geht weiter....


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Ja die __ Goldrute soll da eigentlich nicht sein, da stand vorher eine hohe sonnenbraut oder sowas ähnliches,  die hat sie komplett überwuchert. Gegen die Jungpflanzen haste ja praktisch keine Chance... aber die hohen __ Astern dort können sich seit Jahren sehr gut gegen sie behaupten. Aber immerhin geht es einigermaßen mit dem Verbreiten, die ersten ca sieben Jahre hatte ich das Zeug überall, weil in dem Garten hier vor unserem Kauf mehrere Jahre keiner mehr was gemacht hat. So langsam hab ich es eingedämmt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

Ja, geht mir auch so,
 ich find die ja auch schön für Blumensträuße, aber im Herbst werden sie reduziert und ich hab zu tun mit den meterlangen Wurzeln!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Wunderschöne Aufnahmen hast Du da aus den Britzer Garten! Mir gefällt der auch sehr gut, war aber schon lange nicht mehr dort. Aber auch Deine eigenen __ Dahlien sind ne Wucht! Das is nix für Faule....
Mir ist das immer im Herbst zu aufrissig, und meine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit ist zu warm und zu trocken für die Knollen. Obwohl ich jedes Jahr wieder von den Tütchen im Gartencenter stehe und überlege...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

Ja, das kenne ich, mir springen die Knollen, Tütchen oder sonstiges im Gartencenter auch immer wie von selbst in den Einkaufswagen !
Was machen eigentlich Deine Engelstrompeten? Die finde ich eigentlich noch schwerer zu Überwintern, weil die so riesig werden. 
Ich lagere die Knollen auch im Heizungskeller, geht prima! Also, 'ran an Speck, äh Knolle!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Keller gibts bei mir keinen, das ist ja das Problem. Heizungsraum ist viel zu warm und auch zu trocken für die Knollen.  Im Wintergarten ist zuwenig Platz für sowas, da stehen im Winter alle __ Kübelpflanzen, und jetzt hab ich seit letzten Herbst auch noch 3 Sorten __ Canna-Knollen, die hab ich in Eimern unter den Blumenbänken dort aufbewahrt, aber mehr geht echt nicht.

Die Engelstrompeten haben zum teil schon geblüht,  zum Teil sind die erst in der Weihnachtszeit dran. Paar Fotos gibts davon schon, ich wollte warten, bis alle 6  Sorten blühen, dann gibts ein Engelstrompeten 2016. Oder so...

Jetzt ist doch glatt die Saison rum und wir beide haben schon wieder nicht geschafft, uns gegenseitig zu besuchen!! Das müssen wir unbedingt zur nächsten Gartensaison nachholen!


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> ...und es geht weiter....



Dazu hab ich einen netten Kollegen auf der GaLaBau getroffen ...


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Sowas würde mir auch noch in der ein oder anderen Form gefallen, aber alles was im Netz finde, kostet immer gleich mehrere hundert Euro 

Meine Ma hat auch unzählige Cannas und __ Dahlien...das ist ja nichts für mich, würde das gnadenlos immer vergessen Von daher Respekt 

Und nu mach ich mir Gedanken wegen der ollen Goldraute, wo ihr das gerade ansprecht, bei mir am Teich steht alles voll...weg soll sie da sowieso, aber wenn ich euch so lese, entsorge ich sie am besten ganz.


----------



## Daufi (25. Sep. 2016)

Totto hat einen ganz schlechten Einfluss auf mich....
Und um Carsten einen Gefallen zu tun hab ich vorhin mal noch ein bißchen Platz gemacht, damit wir da im Frühjahr mal einen Versuch mit ein paar winterharten Kakteen machen....
Und mal im stacheligen Forum angemeldet....
Sitzen grade in der herrlich warmen Sonne im Abholzchaos...


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Und um Carsten einen Gefallen zu tun hab ich vorhin mal noch ein bißchen Platz gemacht


Prima 
Stimmt sogar, jetzt ist Platz ohne Ende. Die Stühle sind weg. 

Solche 'Kleinkram-Aktionen' *hust* hatten wir letztes Jahr ein paar als Übung durchgeführt, dieses Jahr wird richtig rangeklotzt.
Diese beiden Baumgruppen müssen wegen ungenehmigtem Größenwachstum und Schattenwurf weichen:
 

So der momentane Plan. Es fehlt noch die Umsetzung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (25. Sep. 2016)

Willst du die __ Tannen selber wegmachen?
Die Aktion hatten wir vor 3 Jahren...  

Und der Vorbesitzer hat den Fallwinkel falsch berechnet und dem Nachbarn das Licht aus gemacht - also die Oberleitung gekappt...
Aber hier wollen wir ja drn Herbstgarten zeigen und nicht übers Bäumefällen diskutieren....
Sorry ich bin - hier - wieder weg....
Bitte wieder schöne Blüten und Gartenbilder!


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Bitte wieder schöne Blüten und Gartenbilder!


Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen, habe nur diesen verwahrlosten Garten:
  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lyliana (25. Sep. 2016)

Ich kann zwar gerade nicht mit blumigen Bildern dienen, aber es passt zum Herbst.

Wie der ein oder andere weiß bin ich ja eine sog. Asatruarin. D.h. ich glaube an den alten Glauben der nord. Götter.

Und jetzt hätten wir ein Herbstfest, zum Dank der Ernte. Und früher brachte man Opfer dar.
Heute ist das ja sooooo nicht mehr möglich. Um so mehr erfreute mich dieses Bild.

Meine Gartenwichtel haben geopfert.
        
Mit ein bisschen Fantasie.

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne HerbsttagundNachtgleiche.

LG Lyliana


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Keller gibts bei mir keinen, das ist ja das Problem. Heizungsraum ist viel zu warm und auch zu trocken für die Knollen.  Im Wintergarten ist zuwenig Platz für sowas, da stehen im Winter alle __ Kübelpflanzen, und jetzt hab ich seit letzten Herbst auch noch 3 Sorten __ Canna-Knollen, die hab ich in Eimern unter den Blumenbänken dort aufbewahrt, aber mehr geht echt nicht.
> 
> Die Engelstrompeten haben zum teil schon geblüht,  zum Teil sind die erst in der Weihnachtszeit dran. Paar Fotos gibts davon schon, ich wollte warten, bis alle 6  Sorten blühen, dann gibts ein Engelstrompeten 2016. Oder so...
> 
> Jetzt ist doch glatt die Saison rum und wir beide haben schon wieder nicht geschafft, uns gegenseitig zu besuchen!! Das müssen wir unbedingt zur nächsten Gartensaison nachholen!


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar gerade nicht mit blumigen Bildern dienen, aber es passt zum Herbst.
> 
> Wie der ein oder andere weiß bin ich ja eine sog. Asatruarin. D.h. ich glaube an den alten Glauben der nord. Götter.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber das Thema ist faszinierend....ich glaube, ich würde mich gerne mal eingehender mit dir darüber unterhalten....die alten Feste finde ich auch toll!


----------



## Lyliana (25. Sep. 2016)

Darfst gerne alles fragen ;-)


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Danke, darauf komme ich bestimmt noch zurück


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch eine schöne HerbsttagundNachtgleiche.



 Danke - ich hoffe, Ihr hattet auch einen schönen Haustblot


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2016)

...und noch ein paar Bilder, bevor die ganze Pracht vorbei ist! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lyliana (25. Sep. 2016)

Ja gemütlich und klein.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Totto hat einen ganz schlechten Einfluss auf mich....





Unter welchem Namen bist du dort zugange ?
http://www.kakteenforum.com/t17132-neuer-aus-minden-lubbecke


----------



## Daufi (1. Okt. 2016)

Na den gleichen wie hier...
Ich verkleide mich doch nicht...
Hab mich aber nur mal vorgestellt...
So wir müssen los, die Pfalz ruft...


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,  von den letzten sonnigen Tagen habe ich noch einige Bilder. 

     
      
Heute kam endlich der lang erwartete Regen, was aber keineswegs Pause von der Gartenarbeit bedeutet. Habe angefangen, die Teichrandbepflanzung und den Filterteich zu roden, hab aber noch nicht mal die Hälfte fertig, abet schon drei Schubkarren voll Zeug weggekarrt. Natürlich wieder das vorher-Foto vergessen. Foto gibts wenns fertig ist.

Lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2016)

Hi Ina,

meinen Amphibientümpel wollte ich das lange WE eigentlich auch einer Komplettrodung/-reinigung unterziehen.
Leider war der viele Regen (sollte hier eigentlich trocken bleiben und sonnig werden) und die Temperaturen überhaupt net das Richtige dazu

Heute war ich dann neben der Werkstattarbeit schon mal mit den "zusammentreiben der draußen grasenden Topf-/__ Kübelpflanzen" beschäftigt da es ab Mittwoch ja die ersten Nachtfröste in den Mittelgebirgen geben soll

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Ina, ich hab auch gestern und heute gerodet und einen Bickpack voll gepackt. Vorher Fotos hab ich natürlich auch nicht gemacht, tzzzzz.
Aber danach 
    
Hier stand eigentlich ein 1,5 - 1,8 m hohe grüne Wand.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Okt. 2016)

Da warste ja schon richtig fleißig,  soweit wär ich auch gerne schon! Nur bei meinem Teich gibt es nicht so eine schöne Trennung zwischen drinnen und draußen mit nem Steg, jährlich muss ich rundrum schauen, was die Kapillarsperre überwächst, das muss alles weg. __ Efeu von draußen,  __ Fieberklee und Minze  von drinnen... und das war schon bei dem Drittel verdammt viel, welches ich schon fertig hab. Ganz schlimm auch die Verbreitungswut der Wasseriris!  Die wuchert immer den Überlauf vom Pflanzen- zum Fischteich zu, so dass im Pflanzenteich Wasser oben über den Rand in den Garten abhaut. Dort bin ich gestern mit der Säge ran...zwar nix passiert, aber dauernd die Probleme mit dem zu hohen Wasserstand dort.... da steht mir wohl im Frühjahr eine umfassende Entkernung und ggf. Folienneuverlegung bevor 

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Ja die Liebe __ Iris, so schön wie sie blüht aber ihr Vermehrungsdrang .....
Die Trennung mit dem Weg war dem Gedanken entsprungen, das man (n) überall rankommen muss. Leider ist der Weg gut 20 cm über Niveau so das man zum arbeiten immer kopfüber im Teich hängt und mann wir nicht jünger. Die Knie mögen das zumindest nicht mehr.....
Aber die Lösung ist in Gedanken schon erledigt, es fehlt jedoch wie immer an der Umsetzung 
Ist ja nicht jeder so fleißig wie du in deinem Vorgarten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Okt. 2016)

Hö, irgendwie kommt mir das mit den Lösungen und irgendwer muss es machen sooo bekannt vor!  Theoretisch hab ich auch nen genauen Plan. Aber ich weiß genau, wie schnell ich wieder aufgeben möchte, wenn ich den erstbesten Blumentopf nicht rauskriege, weil die Wurzeln sich ringsum in die Steine geklammert haben und alles festgewachsen ist. Mir gruselt es auch ganz schön davor. Ohne Muskelkraft und schweres Gerät wirds wohl nix. Und dabei hab ich fürs Frühjahr eigentlich andere Arbeiten auf dem Plan! Da ist nämlich der hintere Garten dran , Wege erneuern bzw verschönern und Mähkanten für den Robo. Aber dafür sind wir hier im falschen Thema, da machen wir dann die Frühjahrsbaustellen 2017 auf. Zu  Thema Herbstgarten zurück mit schönen Bildern, wer hat!


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2016)

....ein echt verrücktes Jahr......

Bei mir steht die Rose in voller Blüte direkt neben dem __ Feuerdorn in seiner schönsten Herbstpracht:


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2016)

Meine Blümchen wollen den Herbst auch nicht so richtig


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2016)

Gestern hatten wir Grosseinsatz auf dem Trailplatz:

Alle Reiter und Pferdebesitzer haben geholfen und wir haben sämtliche Wildwuchsbüsche vom Platz ausgegraben, den Knick zurückgeschnitten (er hat sich dieses Jahr rund 2 Meter des Trailplatzes genommen) und ich habe die zwei Bäume, die sich vor einigen Jahren wild gesäät hatten wie jedes Jahr "entkernt".

 

Diesmal habe ich allerdings die verbliebenen Stämme (die ich immer im Winter zum Aufhängen des Vogelfutters nutze) im unteren Bereich zusätzlich entrindet, damit sie im Frühjahr nicht immer wieder ausschlagen und immer riesiger werden.

   

Heute habe ich dann noch die Büsche zum Hof gestutzt:

vorher:                                                                                            nachher:
            


.....und die __ Feige, die in dem ganzen Gestrüpp wieder zum Vorschein kam, hat tatsächlich viele kleine Früchte 

 

Leider werden die Feigen wohl nicht mehr reif werden.

Ich muss nächstes Jahr dran denken, die Feige häufiger frei zu schneiden.


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2016)

Mein __ Rhododendron denkt es ist Frühling 
      
Noch ein paar Sommerreste


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2016)

und noch was Herbstliches...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2016)

und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2016)

...und weil's so schön ist, geht's weiter....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2016)

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2016)

jetzt is jenuch...
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Okt. 2016)

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Okt. 2016)

Gestern die letzte Aktion im Herbstgarten.
  
Alles muss raus.
  
Die letzte Ernte.
  
Startklar fürs nächste Jahr. 

LG Heike


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Okt. 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich finde dieses Jahr klasse... der Frühsommer nass und sonnig, alles explodierte förmlich,
der Sommer nicht zu heiß, das fanden die Rosen super und viele andere Pflanzen auch,
der Herbst zwar ein wenig unbeständig, aber immer noch viel Sonne und Wärme.....
so dürfte es meinethalben gern öfter sein.
Letzte Woche habe ich diesen Schnappschuss gemacht, ich finde der sagt alles über diesen Herbst,
zumindest hier bei uns, ich kann ja nur unsere hiesige Region beurteilen...
.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2016)

Du solltest ernten, bei uns ist die Weinlese schon  seit 5 Wochen vorbei. Sonst gibts Eiswein.

Was ist das für eine Sorte?


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Nov. 2016)

moin Roland,
weiß ich leider nicht (mehr), Schild hat sich davongemacht.
Wir naschen nur... und lassen den Rest den noch immer fliegenden __ Wespen und Vögeln.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Nov. 2016)

... nach der ersten 'durchfrorenen Nacht'....


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Nov. 2016)

heute Nachmittag, nachdem der Tag eher grau in grau war...


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Nov. 2016)

Ich hab da was ähnliches hell in hell.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

heute morgen haben wir die Palme winterfest gemacht, ich hoffe sie überlebt auch diesen Winter. Die __ Feige stimmt sich auch langsam auf den Winter ein, sie hat den letzten Winter ohne zusätzlichen Schutz überlebt
.                             
Ach ja, und Himbeeren konnte ich auch noch ernten. Im letzten Jahr konnte ich mitte Dezember noch ein paar finden.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Nov. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> heute morgen haben wir die Palme winterfest gemacht,


Packst du den Stamm nicht ein ? Ich meinte immer es soll Herz, Stamm und Wurzelballen geschützt werden? Bei dir sieht es so aus als wenn du nur das Herz, also da wo die Blätter herraus kommen schützt.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2016)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, so genau hatte ich mir da noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber den Stamm kann ich ja noch einpacken. Kannst du mir sagen wie ich den Wurzelballen schützen soll?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Nov. 2016)

Ich kenne das so wenn man nicht Heizen will, dann einfach ein Netz/Gitter so mit einem Abstand von 50 cm um den Stamm basteln und das dann mit trockenem Herbstlaub füllen.
Dann hat man unten den Ballen abgedeckt. Der Stamm ist auch geschützt und so ein bisschen verrottet das Laub und gibt dabei wärme ab.
Oder so.:
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de...asse/hanfpalme-der-richtige-winterschutz-7481


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2016)

Hilfe !!!!
Ich hab mir doch 4 neue Grasstauden am Teich gepflanzt, und mir fällt nicht ein, wie die heißen . 
Werden ziemlich hoch und haben weiße bzw. rosa Puschel oben, wenn sie dann mal soweit sind . 
Muß ich die irgendwie vor Frost schützen. ???
Wenn jemand weiß, was ich habe, und ich den Namen lese, kenne ich sie auch


----------



## Ida17 (9. Nov. 2016)

Anne, das könnte Pampas-Gras sein 
Die sind an für sich frostsicher und werden bis unten abgesägt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr ob im Herbst oder Frühjahr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hilfe !!!!
> Ich hab mir doch 4 neue Grasstauden am Teich gepflanzt, und mir fällt nicht ein, wie die heißen .
> Werden ziemlich hoch und haben weiße bzw. rosa Puschel oben, wenn sie dann mal soweit sind .
> Muß ich die irgendwie vor Frost schützen. ???
> Wenn jemand weiß, was ich habe, und ich den Namen lese, kenne ich sie auch



Hi Anne,

meinste __ Pampasgras (Cortaderia selloana)?

wenn ja war das jetzt die ungünstigste Zeit zum pflanzen. Dieses Gras stirbt bei Herbstpflanzung - auch wenn sie meißt dann preiswert im Handel angeboten werden - den naßkalten Winter über im freien meißt ab da nur eingewachsene, fest eingewurzelte Exemplare das mitteleuropäische Winterwetter überstehen. Pampasgras wird wie die meißten Gräser und __ Farne im Frühjahr bei Austriebsbeginn gesetzt, nur dann werden sie bis zum Herbst kräftig genug  - was im Herbst meißt verkauft wird sind oftmals auch noch viel zu junge Exemplare aus milden Klimaten (Niederlande, Südfrankreich, Spanien, Italien). Das sind hier in Klimazone 6-7 zu >90% Todeskanidaten

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (9. Nov. 2016)

Oh je Frank, das ist aber nicht schön... ich dachte, dass Zeug ist wie "Unkraut"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Oh je Frank,
> 
> ich dachte, dass Zeug ist wie "Unkraut"



Hi Ida,

in Südeuropa ist es das auch, da wächst das verwildert und z.T. invasiv in alten schlecht gepflegten Weinbergen, den Maccien, im Schotter am Straßenrand)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (9. Nov. 2016)

Also doch nicht sooo verkehrt


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2016)

Danke Ida und Frank, 
Das ist  es , __ Pampasgras !! Ich habe es im Frühjahr gepflanzt, und es ist so ca. um die 60 cm gewachsen, den
Sommer über. Jetzt kann ich mich auch schlau lesen, wie ich es überwintern muß, da ich weiß, wie es heißt.
Dankeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2016)

Vor zwei Wochen sah es noch so aus:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen sah es noch so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 176184
> Anhang anzeigen 176185



Hi Florian,

und jetzt?????

bei mir sind, nach mehreren Nächten mit bis -5 Grad und 2maliger nächtlicher Schneedecke, nun fast alle Sträucher/Bäume "nackig"

Mfg Frank


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2016)

Ja hier hat es jetzt auch 2 Nächte gefrostet. Die meisten Blätter sind runter.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2016)

So sah es heute Morgen aus:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZu339xs3dk_


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2016)

So nun ganz aktuell und mit noch mehr Frost 

Der __ Ahorn
 
Rasen
 
Vergleichsbild aus dem Post von Gestern
 
Korkenzieherhasel
 
Kirschlorber
 
Bambus
 
__ Moos auf Stein
 
Die gerettete Azalee
 
Buxbaumexperimentierpflanze
 
Gartenleuchte
 
Nochmal der Ahorn in Gänze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2016)

heute Nacht

-8 Grad (und das am Rand der Wetterau) - so lange wie jetzt war der große Teich die letzten 5 Jahre im Winter noch nie am Stück zugefroren

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (15. Nov. 2016)

Ich hab heute morgen versucht, meinen eingefrorenen Skimmer zu retten . Eis zu dick !


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Nov. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> -8 Grad (und das am Rand der Wetterau) - so lange wie jetzt war der große Teich die letzten 5 Jahre im Winter noch nie am Stück zugefroren


Echt......wie lange ist der den Jetzt zu ? Bei uns war da nicht mal ein Tag eine komplette Eisschicht drauf. Mindestens abends war die Hälfte wieder frei.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Echt......wie lange ist der den Jetzt zu


Bei uns wohl seit Freitag Nacht zu Samstag und fängt jetzt so langsam wieder an Aufzutauen, Dank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

1 Woche (letzten Dienstag wurde es in den Mittelgebirgen knackig kalt und das Schneeräumen ging los) Gestern morgen waren es noch 0 Grad, heute früh dann wieder +10 und das Packeis fing langsam wieder an aufzubrechen


----------



## dizzzi (20. Nov. 2016)

Zum Glück haben wir in Köln noch nicht so viel mit Minusgraden zu tun. Eine Nacht war es wohl mal unter 0.
Die Wasserpflanzen habe ich jetzt fast alle zurückgeschnitten. __ Ahorn hat sich jetzt auch fast aller Blätter entledigt, und die Fische werden nun auch ruhiger. Einige betteln noch. Aber andere sind nun schon tiefer und verhalten sich sehr ruhig. Die Krebse sieht man aber immer noch. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die überhaupt auch in Winterruhe gehen?

In der Offnung, dass der Winter nur ganz kurz in Köln ist.

Was machen denn eure Fische zur Zeit so?

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2016)

Ja Udo , bei mir wissen sie nicht was sie machen sollen , durch das ständige auf und ab .  Ich bin gespannt wie das die neuen so vertragen . Mal Eis auf dem Wasser und ins Komafallen und zwei Tage später denken die Goldis schon wieder nur an das eine bzw an die zwei Sachen Fressen und V..... 
Die Koi sind da zum Glück viel Relaxter und drehen am Grund die ganze Zeit ihre Runden oder dösen vor sich hin bis einer an den Teich kommt. Dann kommen sie auf halbe höhe hoch und betteln mit ihren lieb guck Augen


----------

